# Bottle stopper blank size



## Nolan (Jan 20, 2008)

Can I get your opinion on minimum bottle stopper blank size? I have alot of small burl blocks and pieces and am looking into making them into stopper blanks. Thanks to all who respond


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 20, 2008)

Nolan, 
I have made stoppers from as small as 1 1/4 sq and 2" long blocks...have to be careful, but if I can do it, most anyone can!!


----------



## rlharding (Jan 20, 2008)

Be creative and you can go a bit smaller: remember that the base of the wood does not have to be as wide as the top of the stopper.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 21, 2008)

Everyone has their preferences, I dont like anything smaller than  1 1/2 sq x 2 1/4.


----------



## Dario (Jan 21, 2008)

Nolan,

I believe for flexibility, try to stay on the 1-1/2" sq x 2-1/2" (or bigger) as much as possible.  For the smaller "scrap" pieces, I am sure others will find "creative" ways to use them.  

Remember, segmenting is not limited to pens only too .

You probably are producing lots of premium scraps that others would love to have.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree with Poppy. I think it's cool you are looking at expanding into stopper blanks. I can just image the quality blanks we'll see.


----------



## airrat (Jan 21, 2008)

I responded to your email Nolan,  pretty much the same as listed here.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhahnfl_
> 
> I agree with Poppy. I think it's cool you are looking at expanding into stopper blanks. I can just image the quality blanks we'll see.



Well not really expanding as I have always sold stoppers and such. I guess I am just finally advertising better FYI, I can supply just about any wood / burl requests.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 21, 2008)

I squeaked this one out of 1.5" sq. x 2.5" long, but it was tight.

I prefer 2x2x3.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 21, 2008)

That's a nice looking stopper Karl.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 21, 2008)

OK, so I'm the oddball here.  I don't care for larger blanks, unless they are around 3" long - then I get two for the price of one   My preference is 1 1/8" to 1 1/4" square by 1 1/8" to 1 1/2" long.  The larger pieces take longer to turn and just produce more waste.  However, I don't make the chrome stoppers.


----------



## airrat (Jan 21, 2008)

Stan using Ruth's SS bottle stoppers and the ones I have seen on your site before you can use a smaller blank.  But if you are doing the ones shown above you need a bigger blank.  I too use smaller pieces when I use Ruth's.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> I squeaked this one out of 1.5" sq. x 2.5" long, but it was tight.
> 
> I prefer 2x2x3.



Karl here is a little trick that Lou (DCBluesman) taught us.  Your lighting is too warm and needs adjusting.  Auto color in Photoshop.







Love the stopper.  Great shape.

Mike & Linda


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, that was taken before I figured out (with a bunch of help from the 'photography' nerds here) how to use the 'manual' setting on my camera, and more to the point, the white balance and light setting (incandescent, daylight, florescent, etc.).

Now I can skip the flash and not be haunted by the 'pink' monster! hehe


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 22, 2008)

That was my point Karl, you can correct those photos that you already have with a couple of clicks.  That is unless you want everyone to think you are rather fond of pink![:0]


----------

